# Blackhorn 209 I'm Hooked



## tuffenough (Nov 8, 2009)

I have read so many post on here about Blackhorn 209 so I had to try it. I bought some today at Bass Pro Shop in Alabama took it to the range. I WON'T USE ANYTHING ELSE! Thanks for all the good advice cleanest powder best groups that I have ever shot. Hope to post some pictures week after next week when Alabama muzzle loader seasons opens. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 9, 2009)

gotta love it!

just dont forget to shoot REGULAR 209 primers and no need to ever swab between shots again.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 9, 2009)

What were you using before?


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to try that stuff but was wondering what are regular 209 primers? Did not know there was a diffrence.


----------



## TJay (Nov 9, 2009)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I want to try that stuff but was wondering what are regular 209 primers? Did not know there was a diffrence.



Remington makes a 209 primer specifically for muzzleloaders called Kleanbore and I think there are a couple more brands that came out after people started complaining about a "crud ring" left behind from standard 209 primers.  Supposedly the primers such as the Remmy's weren't quite a hot as the standard variety.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am wanting to  buy some of this as well.  I haven't found any yet.  I am going by Adventure Outdoors this afternnon, we'll see if they carry it.


----------



## ETK (Nov 9, 2009)

How do you keep the powder from absorbing moisture?  I have never had a failure with pellets but I am open minded and would like to try the Blackhorn 209.  Any suggestions on storing, handling and overall correct handling would be appreciated!!  My Encore shoots great groups with 150 grains of 777 pellets.  Do you suggest 150 grains of Blackhorn 209?


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 9, 2009)

*Shockey's Gold*

Prior to using Blackhorn 209 I was using Shocky's Gold  it was good but honestly in my opinion BH 209 is far superior. Its hard realize just just how little residue is left evan after four shots, My first shot was 12" high @ 100 yds with BH209 100 grains I had previously used 100 grains of Shockey's Gold to site my rifle in the third,forth and fifth shots dead in the bull I never enjoyed this type of grouping consistancy with Shockey's Gold for that matter it groups as well as my Kimber 270 WSM . I just used my Winchester 209 shotgun primers they worked great, BH 209 is a little pricey but considering time and trouble and the efficiency I'd say it is well worth it. Just hope they don't stop making it. IF you are considering a change you have got to try this stuff.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 10, 2009)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I want to try that stuff but was wondering what are regular 209 primers? Did not know there was a diffrence.



CCI and Winchester both make them.  main thing is to not use special muzzleloader or 777 primers.  

I use winchester 209's



Hawken2222 said:


> I am wanting to  buy some of this as well.  I haven't found any yet.  I am going by Adventure Outdoors this afternnon, we'll see if they carry it.



army/navy store in stockbridge was carrying it.  basspro carrys it and advanced bullets in temple just picked it up



ETK said:


> How do you keep the powder from absorbing moisture?  I have never had a failure with pellets but I am open minded and would like to try the Blackhorn 209.  Any suggestions on storing, handling and overall correct handling would be appreciated!!  My Encore shoots great groups with 150 grains of 777 pellets.  Do you suggest 150 grains of Blackhorn 209?



store it in the can it comes in.  I premeasure a bunch of loads before I go to the range and they go in waterproof tubes.

not had a problem in the field with moisture so far.  course anything that would affect my BH would also affect the pellets.

when you measure loose powder you typically measure by volume.  I shoot 100 grains of BH209 per volume...which equals about 75 by weight.  I shoot faster now with 100 grains of BH volume than I did with 2 pellets of 777.


----------



## ETK (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Jim for the great information.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey All, 

Tuffenough, you know I'll be in the woods all week... Hunting in Winston County (as well as Tuscaloosa County this season); hope to get one of those left over "Split Tines" from the early restocking from Michigan...

Can't wait to use up all my old stock 777; will be making the switcheroo to BH209 after that... 

I hear tell it is amazing stuff and I heard about it on the www.modernmuzzloader.com site back before it came out... 

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 11, 2009)

mr jim is sure nuff right about the muzzleloader primers, i just wanted to see if i could "get away" with using them, but it creats a VERY noticeable hang fire. this was with 2 different types of 209 primers designed for ML's   .  make sure you get the 209's for RELOADING shotgun shells.  i am anxious to let a shockwave fly next week during our ML season, but will wait patiently for the right set of horns !!!


----------



## SSCGREG (Nov 11, 2009)

I have never jumped on a Bandwagon before. I usually don't belive anything I hear or read and on half of what I see but this Blackhorn 209 is the real deal. Like some on this board I have put the centerfires down for the season  with this powder I am as confident with my hunting situations with this stuff in my Encore as I am with my old Win .270 model 70. Accuracy is awesome and clean-up is so easy. I guess I got on this Bandwagon, and I am glad I did. Will look foward to the powder becoming more available in the future as more find out about it.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 11, 2009)

The maximum load of B209 is listed as 120 grains.  With a 250 grain saboted muzz bullet, that load is listed at over 2000 fps.

Also, the manufacturer of B209 now says to swab your bore with a solvent wet patch after shooting to clean the bore and prevent moisture attraction and corrosion.

All info is listed at their web site at:

http://www.blackhorn209.com/home/

Info is also listed on the cannister label, but the labels and info has changed since the powder first came out in 2008.

Dave


----------



## atgolfer (Nov 11, 2009)

Not to high jack the thread; but with loose if you don't fire a round hunting can you remove the breach and save the powder? That is what I do with the pellets.


----------



## devolve (Nov 12, 2009)

bargain barn in jasper has some. I think its around 30-31 dollars there. 

this is all I will be using in my new endeavor when it arrives.


----------



## RangerJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if a musket cap would ignite the bh209? Thanks


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 12, 2009)

*Probably will not Ignite*

They recomend 209 primers such as are used in shotgun shell evan the 209 muzzle loader primers are not hot enough. Hope this helps


----------



## jeshoffstall (Nov 13, 2009)

*BH209 in Triumph or Endeavor??*

I was noticing in Blackhorn's brochure that it is not recommned for certain types of breech plugs?  Looks to me the breech plugs with gas rings are not recommended?  Is this what is on the new TC Triumph or Endeavor?

http://www.blackhorn209.com/brochure/

I hate for a powder to dictate which smokepole I buy!!

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 13, 2009)

Blackhorn can be hard to ignite.  My Knight LRH would have problems iginiting BH209 using cci 209's.  I read articles that the Remington STS or CCI 209M (magnums) ignite better and faster.  I have now settled on the CCI 209M magnum primers.

Blackhorn doesnt recommend using 209 made for muzzleloaders, thats what they mean when they say regular 209's, (not muzzleloader 209's).


----------



## devolve (Nov 13, 2009)

jeshoffstall said:


> I was noticing in Blackhorn's brochure that it is not recommned for certain types of breech plugs?  Looks to me the breech plugs with gas rings are not recommended?  Is this what is on the new TC Triumph or Endeavor?
> 
> http://www.blackhorn209.com/brochure/
> 
> ...




I will be testing this on Monday. I just picked up my new endeavor and a can of bh209. I also got the cci 209*M* primers. There has got to be someone that has shot this out of the thew speed breach. If not I will report back.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 17, 2009)

atgolfer said:


> Not to high jack the thread; but with loose if you don't fire a round hunting can you remove the breach and save the powder? That is what I do with the pellets.




I have never tried to save it or any loose powder.





jeshoffstall said:


> I was noticing in Blackhorn's brochure that it is not recommned for certain types of breech plugs?  Looks to me the breech plugs with gas rings are not recommended?  Is this what is on the new TC Triumph or Endeavor?
> 
> http://www.blackhorn209.com/brochure/
> 
> ...



no problem with the triumph.  I have not shot the endeavor, but it uses the same plug as the triumph so you will be fine


----------

